# Surgery for my 10 year old boy



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your boy. As long as he is healthy and the cost is not a huge obstacle I would go for a surgery. I did ACL on both knees on my old boy when he was 10 and then a year later, that surgery also involved a plate and 4 large screws. He was running fast after he recovered. Good Luck.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. I am so sorry for your poor boy Odie's injury. If it were me I would go with the recommendation of my vet. That's assuming you have full confidence in him/her. Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry to hear your boy was hit by a car and needs surgery. 

Did you get a second opinion? Never hurts whenever you have questions or are unsure about what direction should be taken. 

Sending good thoughts his surgery is successful and wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A broken leg can be repaired, I wouldn't hesitate to do that.


----------

